# 19103 Sterotactic Biopsies



## emwood (Jan 23, 2008)

Recently when training a new employee I noticed 19126 and that made me wonder if the doctor performs multiple samplings on the same breast - should I be coding 19103 x ""ex"" amount of units? or multiples of 19103.  Because the patient is taken out of compression and moved the physician feels I should bill that code for the amount of biopsies/samplings done. If it has been bilateral I code one w/modifer 50 and RT/LT. (He thinks we should be paid at 100% for each of those to, which is not the case) But that is an individual insurance policy that I will need to obtain.

If I have been doing this incorrectly (19103), if the answer could include substantiated documentation stating such.  If not, the same. THANK YOU.

Ellen
New Hampshire


----------

